# My renegade in action.



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

So here is a short vid of my gade in action. Notice everyone else getting towed through,LOL

P1040310.flv video by ryanb1984 - Photobucket


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

by god .... goin to steal mashers saying you were lettin that gade eat son


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL. Yea, my gade has quite an appetite.. Gotta love the sound of those Looney tuned Duals also.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool video, Man you had that thing walkin on water. The duals sounded like a top fuel dragster launchin. Those folks gettin towed s..t when they heard you romp down on it. LOL


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

thata boy, that thing looks and definatley sounds mean. Puttin that honda to shame haha


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Hells yea. Good to see at least one in the group knows what's up!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Dam you gotta love a can am


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you kicked all their a**es!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol yea like masher would say you were letting her eat lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW:rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

nice!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very Cool. Makes me want one even more!!!!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

:rockn:Great flick and one badazz Quad Brother.....!!!MUDDIE49


----------

